# changer de mac pour syncroniser mon ipad mini



## bonzais (5 Août 2013)

Voila,

mon ipad mini est touours syncro sur mon mac book, donc tout les apps, etc sont dans mon itunes de mon mac book pro.

comment je fais pour tout rapatrier sur mon imac sans rien perdre?

merci de me donner les etapes pas a pas car je suis pas tres fort dans se domaines ..


----------



## Lauange (21 Août 2013)

Regarde dans cette page pour comprendre l'archivage itunes :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1391?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

